# Pain during skull crushers....



## Uthinkso (Jul 10, 2007)

So I was doing my second set of skull crushers yesterday and felt an odd pain in my left shoulder. I stopped immediately, and took a 2-3 minute rest then went back and tried one more. Sure enough as soon as I get to the 90 degree position it feels like somebody is pulling my left shoulder away from my body. Mind you I tore this rotator cuff six years ago. I was using an EZ curl bar with a 25lb plate on each side. So maybe 65lb at the most, not a lot of weight even by my standards. 

Ideas??


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2007)

stop doing skull crushers.  


does your shoulder hurt during other movements?


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> stop doing skull crushers.
> 
> 
> does your shoulder hurt during other movements?



It hurts when I do dumbell flys laying on a flat bench. Other than that its been perfect. I avoid DB flys for that reason, and only work the skull crushers in here and there. I'll take them off the list and its business as usual.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just dump them if they don't work for you - I can't do skull crushers either.  

For some reason my left arm just doesn't agree with the movement - last time I did them even with light weight my elbow gave out and wouldn't support almost any weight for weeks.

There's plenty of exercises to replace it if you don't like it.


----------

